# Red Dot Sight



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

Im looking to buy a red dot sight for my gun any suggestions? :sniper:


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, don't, its a waste of money. Spend a few extra bucks and get an adjustable scope. 3-9 should do the trick, that now gives you better vision at close range and for distance shots in bad light.

Don't go cheap on optics, its just not worth it.

Diggity


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

the first thing you should let us know is.... what kind of gun are you gonna put the red dot on? and what are you gonna use that gun for...

if you are gonna do speed shooting then i would say get a nice halo sight.
but if you are gonna go for distance and what not then go with a nice variable.

or if you are looking for like a paintball gun, airsoft rifle, or something like that then i could help ya out with a nice red dot...


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

I plan to put it on my daisy powerline 1000 pellet rifle for squirrel hunting


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

you may be ok with a red dot.....just depending on how far you plan on shooting... but if you are shooting at squirrels i would say go with a variable scope.. because shot placement is VERY IMPORTANT!!!

If you don't shoot the squirrel in the head with that pellet gun i would say that you are just gonna toture it and only hurt it.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

think about it man as your target get farther away it gets smaller in the scope but the dot stays the same size....for hunting i wouldnt recomend a red-dot because of that shot placement rule its just hard to shoot accurately at longer distances with a red-dot


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

well i have a nice scope but the piece that you turn to hold it on to the gun fell off and im not sure if i should buy a new set of scope rings for it or what


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

just go and get a new set of rings.. they should be no more than $20


----------

